# R32 GTR Actual BHP



## Japtastic (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi guys, after years of owning 33GTST's all being well I'll be moving to a 32 GTR very soon, I know a lot about the GTST, but not a lot about the GTR, I know they had some agreement at the time in Japan between manufacturers to say that all their cars wouldn't exceed 276BHP so the question is can any one tell me what the actual BHP of a standard 32GTR out the factory was? I'm guessing 320?

I've been told that the 4wd system can be turned in to rwd with a simple fuse removal, is this true and pressumably this would increase BHP because you are only feeding 2 wheels rather that 4?

Cheers

Stewart


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

Japtastic said:


> Hi guys, after years of owning 33GTST's all being well I'll be moving to a 32 GTR very soon, I know a lot about the GTST, but not a lot about the GTR, I know they had some agreement at the time in Japan between manufacturers to say that all their cars wouldn't exceed 276BHP so the question is can any one tell me what the actual BHP of a standard 32GTR out the factory was? I'm guessing 320?
> 
> I've been told that the 4wd system can be turned in to rwd with a simple fuse removal, is this true and pressumably this would increase BHP because you are only feeding 2 wheels rather that 4?
> 
> ...


ok, R32 GTR's at stock boost .6 bar was claimed to have 276BHP.

others have said its upwards of 300-320 Stock.

Now most people raise the boost to .8 or 1.0 bar and thus dramatically increasing BHP with minor mods and little price.

At 1.0 Bar you should be roughly 350BHP.


Yes the AWD can be disabled with one simple fuse, giving you RWD.

No power increase thou since the GTR is Full time RWD and PT AWD.
AWD only kicks in when rear wheels feel it might slip. Straight or around corners.


----------



## Japtastic (Oct 13, 2004)

Yeah the 276BHP was applied to all cars made during certain dates in Japan, that's why if you look at factory figures for any Jap made car that should be above that they all state 276.

Honda broke the rules though...

Japan Dumps 276-hp Pact - Car News - Car and Driver January 2005

Thanks for the info, 0.6 is really low boost, what can the standard tubbies handle safely with no other mods apart from exhaust and filters?


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

yeah .6 bar is 8.8 psi
1 bar is 14.7 psi


Stock ceramic turbos cant handle more than 1 bar for long periods of time, the excessive heat makes the exhaust turbine literally break apart and detach from the center section.


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

Isn't standard R32 GT-R boost set to 0.7 bar? My car was pretty standard and was running that level of boost.


----------



## Japtastic (Oct 13, 2004)

Are they the same turbos as the 33GTST?


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

they cant be the same turbos as r33 gtst, plural.

GTRs have two (plural) gtst's only have one turbo ( singular ).

but no the turbo isnt the same size.


----------



## Japtastic (Oct 13, 2004)

canadaGTR said:


> they cant be the same turbos as r33 gtst, plural.
> 
> GTRs have two (plural) gtst's only have one turbo ( singular ).
> 
> but no the turbo isnt the same size.


You are mis understanding how much I know about the RB25DET engine, I know the GTST engine very well as I said in my first post, so need for the simple lessons 

I meant are they the same turbos x2

What are the technical differences between the turbos used, for exampe size, materials used for the blades etc etc


----------



## canadaGTR (Nov 22, 2006)

well to my understanding, the turbos still have ceramic internals, slightly larger than 1 R32/R33 GTR turbo. 

The GTST turbo is bigger that the GTR since all 6 cylinders reply on this one turbo for everything. Never owned a GTS so i never bothered to look in great detail about it.


----------



## Japtastic (Oct 13, 2004)

Ok thanks for your input, if any one else has any more info please post


----------

